# '98 Peugeot 106 electric



## CrAzY_DrIveR (Feb 25, 2016)

Some day i want to convert to li-ion, it still uses nicd

www.facebook.com/106.Electric
http://www.vehiculeselectriques.fr/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=15976

www.youtube.com/watch?v=azmdk5YAEnw

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SyMGnPvEnE


----------

